# Attenzione: non installate sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha52

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

dopo una brutta esperienza con la versione in oggetto, sconsiglio chiunque di installare tale versione di portage, pena l'impossibilità di installare qualsiasi cosa.

La alpha51 funziona, ma la 52 ha qualche problema, quindi attenzione quando aggiornate, se avete smascherato portage testing.

Ho risolto perché per fortuna ho un'altra installazione di gentoo ed ho potuto installare una versione "binaria" fatta con quickpkg dall'altro pc.

----------

## yellowhat

Scusa quale problema ti dà?

Io la sto usando da questa mattina per reinstallare da zero la mia gentoo box.

----------

## allxsan

accidenti! La 51 era "consigliata" (forse indicata come necessaria) per installare kde 4.7, poi ho rinunciato a kde ma ho rifatto una nuova installazione con gnome 2.32 smascherando la 51..poi è uscita la 52 e me l'ha inserita durante un emerge -u ...

Più o meno ha funzionato, ma ogni tanto è venuto fuori qualche problema installando normali aggiornamenti e sono stato costretto a perdere diverso tempo a identificare i problemi e applicare modifiche per poter compilare gli update. Ieri sera volevo aggiungere la documentazione online per gnome (quella che appare con il classico f1) perché domani viene qui mio fratello per alcuni giorni e lui non ha mai usato linux...niente da fare! Ho aggiunto "doc" tra gli use di make.conf e ho provato ricompilare tuttii i pacchetti interessati con il --newuse . Errore, mi chiedeva di aggiungere un altro "use", ma la situazione è peggiorata e mi ha segnalato l'impossibilità di ricompilare a causa di pacchetti "tirati dentro" prima in automatico. Estenuante  :Sad: 

Ma la documentazione online non viene già inserita selezionando il profilo "gnome desktop" ? Ero convinto di si, infatti non ho neppure controllato prima di compilare la prima volta. Devo rifare tutto da zero ? (detta in modo semplificato perché sono con il cellulare symbian, molto scomodo per scrivere)

----------

## ago

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Scusa quale problema ti dà?

 

questosuppongo

----------

## allxsan

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *yellowhat wrote:*   Scusa quale problema ti dà? 
> 
> questosuppongo

 

ok, alora il mio problema non e' questo, meglio di niente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *yellowhat wrote:*   Scusa quale problema ti dà? 
> 
> questosuppongo

 

Esattamente quello!

----------

## fbcyborg

Stamattina ho aggiornato alla versione sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha53 e per fortuna non ho avuto lo stesso problema.

----------

